
What Are the Things Successful Crowdfunding Projects Do Right? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/11/23/what-are-the-things-successful-crowdfunding-projects-do-right/
======
tinus_hn
I don't know if there ever was an article but right now it's a 404

